# The Grey



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I took Roberta to see The Grey last. It was ok, the best bit was when the first attack happened and Roberta jumped out of her seat screaming! I pity the person who cleans up under that seat! 

http://www.thegreythemovie.com/

$23 for us to go in, whats the price of a movie for 2 in the states?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know. Haven't gone in years. Last time I went people sat all around either texting or talking on their phones. Aggravated me pretty bad and never went back. The previews looked good for the movie. I'll wait till it comes out on DVD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It varies somewhat depending on where you go but it's between $8-$9.25 each here in Phx. Don't forget


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No way I'm not wasting good money on over priced







!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Here in Va. it's $8.00 each. If you start getting food it goes way up. I can buy a pound of peanut m&m at the store for what you pay for a box at the movies.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

$8's thats not bad at all!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

No, not compared to your price.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

$6 where im at right now. but its a 2plex...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No way I'm not wasting good money on over priced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loosen the purse strings just a tad. 99% of what we buy is overpriced. Enjoy the popcorn .....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

8~9 here but add drink and food and it dwarfs the admission price.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Headline: Peta, Wolf Lovers Coalition and We Wike Weed an Wolves boycots movie "The Grey", claiming it sheads untruth about true nature of wolves!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I knew that would happen!


----------

